# Fife - planning permission req'd for a garage?



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm looking to get a new garage built. Anyone know what the rules/regulations are regarding planning permission for a garage with Fife Council?

(I seem to remember years ago a collegue at work built one and it could cover a certain amount of m2 before planning permission was required)


----------



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

this might be of some use chap

http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/uploads/hhg/houseguide.html


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure about Fife, but when I built mine it was dependent on how close the garage was to other buildings and how close it was to the road. 

It also depends on what the garage is constructed from, wood for instance is classed as a non-permanent structure and therefore gives you greater freedom regarding size and location


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I know for Aberdeenshire council if it is over 5mtrs from your dwelling you don't need permission but you do need to put in a planning request with a drawing just for their records so they can give you the go ahead.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know about a garage here in Glasgow but for me to put in a driveway I need permission for the drive, permission to cross a pavement and they heavily recommend having the council do the kerb drop ( so that there is no argument over the specifications, at a cost of around £450)


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

planning information would be available for this online via your councils website or you pay you local office a visit and have a chat to find out.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't specifically know for Fife but depending on the size and distance from your property your proposed garage may fall under the Town and Country Planning (General Permitted Development Order) i think its 2008 and there should be a scottish version.

To be 100% certain speak to the Planning Officer for your area however be warey they may charge now for pre-application advice (shouldn't be much)

Construction of a garage will trigger Building Regulations and an application/notice will need to be made to verify the works carried out are structrually sound and safe.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My mate works for Fife Council, I should probably ask him - if he's not incapacitated by the time the football finishes I'll get on to him


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Spoony said:


> My mate works for Fife Council, I should probably ask him - if he's not incapacitated by the time the football finishes I'll get on to him


top man:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just text him there, I bumped into him at the petrol station and totally forgot lol. Iawait a reply


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Just text him there, I bumped into him at the petrol station and totally forgot lol. Iawait a reply


:lol: cheers:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

He's no replied so far, which means he'll probably go into work and have a look tomorrow. He works in the department that deal with rent reviews and leases and council property so might be the right one lol


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Spoony said:


> He's no replied so far, which means he'll probably go into work and have a look tomorrow. He works in the department that deal with rent reviews and leases and council property so might be the right one lol


Cheers mate, thanks for your help.

I'll maybe give the planning dept a call tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Did one year and half ago. There is detailed information on the Fife Council website which explains exactly what you need to know. Can't be bothered looking it up myself at this time of night but from the top of my head no restrictions if it is not directly on the pavement or lying directly on boundary lines with neighbouring properties. There is a certain amount of distance required to pavement and boundary, can't remember off the top of my head.

You are recommended to phone Building Control who will send you a Planning enquiry form, there you draw an outline of your property and where you propose to put the garage (with dimensions and measurements) and they will send you back a letter stating whether you need Planning Permission and/or Building Warrant or not. I did not, and I sent the letter to my building society to lodge with my papers for future reference. 

Just been on Fife Council website, the info form isn't there anymore. Don't know if that means things have changed in the last 18 months??? I didn't require any financial outlay with regard to plans, permissions, etc and no restriction to size (even height which is surprising as my garage is quite tall) as it is wholly contained within my back garden. I remember that the initial phone call required me to speak to both Planning and Building Control and ended up with my filling in the Enquiry form and being told no further action was required as far as they were concerned. HTH


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

VixMix said:


> Did one year and half ago. There is detailed information on the Fife Council website which explains exactly what you need to know. Can't be bothered looking it up myself at this time of night but from the top of my head no restrictions if it is not directly on the pavement or lying directly on boundary lines with neighbouring properties. There is a certain amount of distance required to pavement and boundary, can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> You are recommended to phone Building Control who will send you a Planning enquiry form, there you draw an outline of your property and where you propose to put the garage (with dimensions and measurements) and they will send you back a letter stating whether you need Planning Permission and/or Building Warrant or not. I did not, and I sent the letter to my building society to lodge with my papers for future reference.
> 
> Just been on Fife Council website, the info form isn't there anymore. Don't know if that means things have changed in the last 18 months??? I didn't require any financial outlay with regard to plans, permissions, etc and no restriction to size (even height which is surprising as my garage is quite tall) as it is wholly contained within my back garden. I remember that the initial phone call required me to speak to both Planning and Building Control and ended up with my filling in the Enquiry form and being told no further action was required as far as they were concerned. HTH


Thanks very much for the info. I'll definitely be giving them a call today. My only problem may be that I need to demolish my existing garage so that I can build my new one further back. The new garage will be close to but not directly on the boundary with my neighbours property. (it'll probably be about 1 or 2 meters from the boundary)


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you not keep your existing garage where it is, knock out the back wall and make it a drive through. Then you would have an ideal place for washing cars, especially in this weather. BC will be happy with 1 metre from the boundary, but don't go any closer


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Can you not keep your existing garage where it is, knock out the back wall and make it a drive through. Then you would have an ideal place for washing cars, especially in this weather. BC will be happy with 1 metre from the boundary, but don't go any closer


The existing garage is too narrow. So unfortunately the above isn't an option.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My mate says the following:

If it is under 30m² and the ridge is under 4m from ground level and it is 2m away from boundaries and 5m away from the road then it doesn't need planning permission, although if it is over 8m² it will need a building warrant.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Spoony said:


> My mate says the following:
> 
> If it is under 30m² and the ridge is under 4m from ground level and it is 2m away from boundaries and 5m away from the road then it doesn't need planning permission, although if it is over 8m² it will need a building warrant.


Cheers mate thats superb.

Looks like I may need planning permission then as i want to build a double garage at either 6m x 6m or 7m x 7m if I can get away with it. It'll also need to be about 1m from the boundary of my neighbours garrden.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

A double garage will need planning permission and a building warrant, all this makes it a 'building project' and comes under the 'building' rules and regulations which will limit you to the hours you can actually do the building work.

Hours of working is 
Monday - Friday 08:00am - 19:00pm
Saturday 08:00am - 13:00pm
Sunday - NO WORKING


----------



## mwmackenzie (Aug 12, 2008)

If you need drawings doing I can help and submit the applications for you.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just got permission for a 6m X 6.5m in the back garden and they said as long it doesn't take up more than 30% of the garden then I won't need permission just had to submit the plans


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Cheers folks. Handy to know.


----------



## mwmackenzie (Aug 12, 2008)

ivor said:


> I've just got permission for a 6m X 6.5m in the back garden and they said as long it doesn't take up more than 30% of the garden then I won't need permission just had to submit the plans


You do if it's within a metre of the boundary! depends on size of land available and other variables, you will also need a building warrent.

:thumb:


----------

